
Adventure of the Week: Michael Crichton's Amazon (1984) - benbreen
http://gamingafter40.blogspot.com/2010/02/adventure-of-week-michael-crichtons.html
======
classichasclass
Unfortunately, games like this often had an element of "guess what the author
is thinking" when trying to come up with a solution, and it seems Crichton
wasn't immune to that temptation. Still, particularly for the Apple II, those
are very nice hi-res graphics.

